# Kurzschlussfestigkeit Hauptschalter



## Bits_And_More (14 August 2018)

Hi Zusammen

Ich führe gerade mit einem Kunde eine Diskussion über das Schema eines Lieferanten. Im Anhang ist die Situation vereinfacht dargestellt.

In der Hauptverteilung ist die Zuleitung für den Schaltschrank mit einem LS C16A vorgesichert, im Schrank des Lieferanten gehen die Kabel zuerst auf einen Hauptschalter mit I_nenn =16A, I_cw=340 A für 1s bei 690V.
Anschliessend gehen die Drähte auf einen LS C10A.

Gemäss Kunde ist dies nicht zulässig, da in einem Kurzschlussfall der Hauptschalter verkleben würde / könnte. Ich dachte aber, dass genau für diesen Fall der LS mit Kurzschlusschutz eingebaut ist. Bei C16A würde bei 5-10x I_Nenn innerhalb von Millisekunden abgeschaltet werden. Oder in diesem Fall sogar über die selektive C10A bei  max. 100A.

Wie seht ihr das?

Mit der Argumentation des Kunden dürfte ja nirgendwo ein einfacher Drehschalter eingebaut werden. Der Kunde selbst wünscht sich einen Hauptschalter mit Kurzschlussauslösung und thermischer Auslösung.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gruss
Bits


----------



## JesperMP (14 August 2018)

Ein Haupschalter ohne eingebaute Kurzschlussauslöser ist ja ganz normal.

In dein Schaltschrank muss ein Schild sein, wo auf die elektrische Daten steht. u.a. welche Kurzschlussstrom erlaubt ist.
Der Stromversorgung zu den Schaltschrank muss dann dimensioniert werden so dass diese Kurzschlussstrom und/oder dauer nicht überschritten werden.

Nach meiner Erfahrung verwendet man nur ein Leistungsschalter am Eingang wenn man wünscht das den Kurschlussstrom nach der Leistungsschalter vermindert werden soll, und dann muss der Leistungsschalter ein Kurzschlussstromreduzierender Funktion haben.
Selbst in diesen Fall muss man den Kurzschlussstrom bis auf der Leistungsschalter angeben, und der Stromversorgung zu den Schaltschrank muss dafür dimensioniert werden.

Hast du ein Lieferant der dein Schaltschrank bauen soll ? Diskutier das mit ihm. Er muss künftigt in diesen Thematik sein. Wer klebt den CE-Schild in Schaltschrank ? Du, der Schaltschrank-bauer, oder dein Kunde ?


----------



## Bits_And_More (14 August 2018)

Der Schrank kommt mit fertiger Anlage, quasi Plug@Play, CE Zertifizierung (wenn nötig) wird der Lieferant machen.

Gemäss Lieferanten ist seine Lösung die Standardlösung die er immer einsetzt. Jetzt gilt es nur noch den Kunden zu überzeugen, dass dies auch so passt.


----------



## JesperMP (14 August 2018)

Diese Begründing ist falsch:


> Gemäss Kunde ist dies nicht zulässig, da in einem Kurzschlussfall der Hauptschalter verkleben würde / könnte


Genau den Hauptversorgung zu den Schaltschrank muss so dimensioniert werden so dass den auf den Schild beschriebene Kuzschlussstrom nicht überschritten werden.
Der Hauptschalter (und alle andere Komponente im Schaltschrank bis auf Stromvermindernde Komponenten) muss diesen Strom führen können. 
Nachher das den Kurzschlussstrom ausgelöst wird und den vor den Schaltschrank plazierte Sicherung/Leistungsschalter ausgelöst hat, muss man den Hauptschalter öffnen können.
Es macht für dein Kunde kein Unterschied ob am Eingang ein einfache Hauptschalter gibt oder ein Leistungsschalter.

Sonnst, wie kann er erklären alle die Maschinen die ein einfache Haupschalter am Eingang haben ?


----------



## Bits_And_More (14 August 2018)

Die Frage habe ich ihm auch schon gestellt. Es handelt sich mehr um ein kommunikatives als um ein technisches Problem. Aber es ist schon ein guter Ansatz mit der Begründung für die anderen Hauptschalter / Revisionsschalter. Danke Dir.


----------



## RONIN (14 August 2018)

Ich denke der Hersteller eures Hauptschalters wird sicher bereit sein euch Auskunft zu geben ob der Hauptschalter so eingesetzt werden darf. Das könnt ihr dann auch eurem Kunden geben.


----------



## hucki (14 August 2018)

Könnten natürlich noch kundeninterne Vorgaben sein, die den dortigen Einsatz verbieten.
Z.B. größere Automotives haben so was ja gerne mal.
Allerdings wird dies dann in der Regel in einem Pflichtenheft *vorher* festgelegt. 

Ist Letzteres vlt. das kommunikative Problem?


----------

